# Accessing cache files on Mac



## michaelslevinson (May 28, 2011)

On my Mac laptop running OS X 10.5.8 I have two browsers I need to access the cache. It occurred to me this would be a great place to start because all BSD people know terminal.  Using the terminal, could I access the cache so I could select / save as pdf and print? Camino and Opera browsers.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 28, 2011)

Dropped this in Off-Topic because it's not 'FreeBSD-proper'. YMMV. And OP: stick to essential information.


----------

